# Has anyone been to the Eufaula National Wildlife Refuge waterfowl hunt



## WOODS N WATER (Dec 4, 2008)

2008-2009 Eufaula National Wildlife Refuge waterfowl hunt to be held in the Bradley Unit of Lake Eufaula.

Has anyone participated or going to participate in this quota hunt?


----------



## KikenChiken (Dec 4, 2008)

*Been there in years past*

Can be a great hunt, but permit holders get the best of the blinds.     If you have a permit - instant friends.     If not, hope for the best as stand by.

KikenChiken


----------



## southgadrake (Dec 4, 2008)

Hunted there last year, great hunt 3 of us limited out.  Get there early and take some kind of boat without a motor, they will have a map of where the blinds are.  The good ones are the ones closer to the river, the river bends at that place and that is like a short cut for the ducks.  The reason for the boat is that most of the blinds that are there is are close to the canals that they flood the place with.  You will have ducks that land on the other side, I would not try to cross them unless the water is down, my buddy tried last year not a very good move.  As far as calling and decoys, 1dz or so should be plenty, this early in the season you should have goodluck with calling.  We hunted it late last year and the ducks would not anser to anything.  Good luck and have fun.  Hope this helps.


----------



## LKennamer (Dec 4, 2008)

*been a while*

I did it a couple times when I was at Auburn in the 90s.  It was a pretty good hunt, my partner was doing duck research there at the time so we knew what blind to pick when we were drawn.  I know the quality varies some, but we usually got at least half a limit when we hunted it.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 4, 2008)

I was under the impression that you could wade to your blinds down there?


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 4, 2008)

LKennamer said:


> I did it a couple times when I was at Auburn in the 90s.  It was a pretty good hunt, my partner was doing duck research there at the time so we knew what blind to pick when we were drawn.  I know the quality varies some, but we usually got at least half a limit when we hunted it.



A half a limit?????   Thats funny!!!!


----------



## skoaleric (Dec 4, 2008)

Its no good down there....Yall stay away. Not many birds at all this year.


----------



## bossgobbler (Dec 4, 2008)

*Eufaula*

sent you a pm


----------



## Dep6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Now BG you know you don't know nothing bout that place down there!!


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks for the feedback everyone, are there any chances of seeing any redheads, blue bills, ring necks, (seminal ducks)


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hot Dog said:


> You can I've been there a few times.. Good early in the season ad then the sky busters take over..




I still going to try to hunt standby.


----------



## rspringer (Dec 5, 2008)

Half limts, I like the sounds of that.  

I can imagine a someone (H#$GG@#S) know the refuge all to well.  just look him up!


----------



## d_white (Dec 5, 2008)

> are there any chances of seeing any redheads, blue bills, ring necks, (seminal ducks)



http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/seminal


I think me and you hunt different kinds of ducks.


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 5, 2008)

Got invited a couple times by a guy that hunts the refuge on the days its closed.  Parks the boat, jumps the dike and presto, you're a duck hunter.

He is currently out on bail for his hunting ethics, so I think I'll just keep telling him no.


----------



## rspringer (Dec 5, 2008)

rspringer said:


> half limts, i like the sounds of that.
> 
> I can imagine a someone (h#$gg@#s) know the refuge all to well.  Just look him up!





hmmmm????


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Dec 5, 2008)

d_white said:


> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/seminal
> 
> 
> I think me and you hunt different kinds of ducks.


I do teach, but I teach wood working and on a high school campus thats a long walk to the english department. The dictionary is a nice TOOL but I've never come across a tool belt that has a slot to carry one around the shop. Let me know when you find one.


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 5, 2008)

WOODS N WATER said:


> I do teach, but I teach wood working and on a high school campus thats a long walk to the english department. The dictionary is a nice TOOL but I've never come across a tool belt that has a slot to carry one around the shop. Let me know when you find one.




Very Nice.......


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 5, 2008)

WOODS N WATER said:


> 2008-2009 Eufaula National Wildlife Refuge waterfowl hunt to be held in the Bradley Unit of Lake Eufaula.
> 
> Has anyone participated or going to participate in this quota hunt?




As far as your actual question, Yes I am going on 1/14 with a permit and 12/17 on stand-by.  Do you have a permit, questions about the place, etc... ??


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Dec 5, 2008)

LipRip'r said:


> As far as your actual question, Yes I am going on 1/14 with a permit and 12/17 on stand-by.  Do you have a permit, questions about the place, etc... ??


My brother got a permit for 12/10 and he's taking me and a friend. 
Just trying to figure out what to expect. Never been on a quota hunt. What blinds do you recommend or does it matter. My brother said he called the DNR down there and he told him that the Bradley Unit is holding 12 to 15 thousand birds right now. Is that good? My brother said the officer didn't sound to optimistic when he said that.


----------



## mdhall (Dec 5, 2008)

d_white knows he likes those seminal ducks.


----------



## duckman31822 (Dec 5, 2008)

*jan 14th*

im going on the 14th too with a permit FINALLY!!


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 5, 2008)

PM Sent...


----------



## d_white (Dec 6, 2008)

> I do teach, but I teach wood working and on a high school campus thats a long walk to the english department. The dictionary is a nice TOOL but I've never come across a tool belt that has a slot to carry one around the shop. Let me know when you find one.



Now that's what I'm talkin bout!

I'm sure you could find a pocket sized one to fit in a fanny pack.


----------

